# More Olympics photos - first round of Show Jumping



## Joeyjojo (5 August 2012)

Hi everyone, another exciting day at the Olympics in Greenwich and lots more photos  hope you like.







Nick Skelton and Big Star













Oops.....






Ben Maher and Tripple X

























Cian O'Connor and Blue Loyd 12







Scott Brash and Hello Sanctos































Peter Charles and Vindicat


----------



## brighteyes (5 August 2012)

Wow! Super shots!


----------



## typekitty (5 August 2012)

Wow! Amazing shots! Really appreciate the size of those fences.


----------



## somethingorother (6 August 2012)

Brilliant images, i think jumping would probably be the most exciting to photograph even though i prefer dressage usually. 

How cool are our jumps?  Very well designed.

Did you see any problems with big cameras/lenses? Did plenty of people have them out?


----------



## Joeyjojo (6 August 2012)

Thanks 

There were no problems getting my camera in which is a DSLR with a 18-135mm lens on it. I think you'd need to have pretty serious equipment to have any issues!! The list of prohibited items says large photographic equipment over 30cm in length.


----------



## Joeyjojo (6 August 2012)

PS closest I came to getting told off was photographing a x country jump with the flash on and I got told to turn it off. I didn't mind really (as I might not have known to turn it off for the horses) but this was an hour before the first horse was due to go round and I don't think the jump minded the flash!!


----------



## StrawberryFields1 (6 August 2012)

Gorgeous jumps!


----------

